

Submission guidelines for the Ubuntu app store. - thristian
http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/

======
thristian
In fact, the whole Ubuntu App Developer site is pretty interesting. They've
got a tool called "Quickly", which is something like Python's distutils, but
for creating, packaging and distributing GUI-based applications for Ubuntu.

